# 40 hp Mariner 2 cyl



## water bouy (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonder if anybody has one from the mid '80s. Nada says it weighs 143 lbs which is almost hard to believe. I have a bead on one and I have a tiller handle on hand ready to install. I believe most of the steering brackets were made so it would be an easy change over. My 16 ft is rated for a 40. Been debating the 30/35/40hp thing for several months now.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 22, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Wonder if anybody has one from the mid '80s. Nada says it weighs 143 lbs which is almost hard to believe. I have a bead on one and I have a tiller handle on hand ready to install. I believe most of the steering brackets were made so it would be an easy change over. My 16 ft is rated for a 40. Been debating the 30/35/40hp thing for several months now.


If I am not mistaking that vintage would be a Yamaha. Sounds awfully light to me.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 22, 2017)

Yep my 30 Mariner is a Yamaha. Even if a 40 weighs 160 lbs it's still light compared to newer motors. Pretty sure I'm going to go get it this weekend.


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 23, 2017)

They always advertise the lightest model. So that 143 lb is probably manual start, no oil injection, no tiller, short shaft. An electric start version is going to be a good 10 lbs more weight. I don't doubt the advertised weight because I used to pull them out of the crate & hang them on the transom by myself just using man power (no lift). Did the same with the 4 stroke 25hp Yamaha's but as I grow older, the less I want to do the manual labor thing. Look at the serial number on the motor. If it starts with something like 6H4, it's a Yamaha rebadged as a Mariner. A true Mercury/Mariner outboard will have a serial number something to the effect of 1G7733345 or whatever. Yamaha's were always a number, then a letter, then a number followed by a 5 or 6 digit number.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 23, 2017)

Same here, turbo. The 30 is more of a job to move around than it used to be.

I noticed some hood decals on those '80s 40hp have turned white. Wonder if salt water does that. The one I'm looking at is that way and salt water is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 24, 2017)

It weighs 160 lbs and the tiller arm will add one or two more. It was the best price I've seen in 6 months and maybe the best condition except for the decal. Since the decal is white I'm not sure which one to replace it with. Looks like there were two different types around that time.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 26, 2017)

A better view of the mystery decal.






The paint chart Mercury emailed.






Mariner Light Grey spray paint for 1984 and up : #92-802878-14.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 26, 2017)

water bouy said:


> It weighs 160 lbs and the tiller arm will add one or two more. It was the best price I've seen in 6 months and maybe the best condition except for the decal. Since the decal is white I'm not sure which one to replace it with. Looks like there were two different types around that time.
> 
> The ones I remember during that time frame that bottom piece below the MARINER logo was multicolored starting at red or almost red at the top and layering down in bars to orangish/yellow at the bottom. But that is just relying on my memory which isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Ebug (Sep 26, 2017)

Really cool find.

When I saw your post I started looking at NADA to see the different models/weights. It was interesting to see Mariner offered a Magnum version of this engine in a 4 cylinder. It weighs a bit more though.

This might be the stickers you are looking for.




This is where I found those.
https://garzonstudio.com/outboard/mariner/mariner-1977-1989-40-hp-decal-set-orange.html

Rob


Edit:
Just for comparison...my 1990 Johnson 40hp weights 185lbs on my scales so yours is a bit lighter.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 26, 2017)

I accidentally ordered the rainbow type you mentioned catfisher, and then thought it could be the kind you got there, Rob, but the guy on ebay wasn't reading my emails so he shipped it anyhow. The guy at garzons has been emailing today trying to figure it out too. Before long I'm going to weigh the 30 Mariner to see how much electric start added to the NADA number. The dry weights are only 30 lbs apart.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 27, 2017)

This morning I remembered a patch of color somewhere on it. Its been laying in my Montero since I bought it Sunday so I turned it over and there it was with square corners so I'm thinking it had to be the rainbow type.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep, I would say that was it.


----------



## .Mike (Sep 27, 2017)

It looks just like this one to me: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mariner-outboard-40-hp-cowl-hood-yamaha-/322761927885?hash=item4b261c2ccd%3Ag%3AI98AAOSwxh1ZnMLL&vxp=mtr&nma=true&si=6hYU1JFq8A5mrXJXgoebac8bHKs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## water bouy (Sep 29, 2017)

Had a free day so I built a stand and got it out of my vehicle. I was surprised I managed to wrestle it by my old self. Then ordered a Seloc manual and a couple of parts from marineengine. The decal set came today and they look good for $50. Looking forward to all the tinkering. This is one of the pics the seller sent.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 3, 2017)

Fwiw, the Seloc manual is isn't much help if you have an older tiller model. Which would have been nice to know if they had mentioned it in the description. 

The issue is gonna be the seven wires on the remote cable. If I knew what they did I could possibly figure out which go to the new ignition button and the kill switch. Putting the tiller handle and throttle cables on it looks pretty straightforward. A wiring diagram would be great.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 7, 2017)

Got the tiller handle and throttles cables mounted easy enough but I'm askeered to tackle the wiring. A couple of pics for the next person who does it.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 11, 2017)

The 2nd can of paint I tried was a match, #92-802878Q16. It took so much looking I almost gave up. It's supposedly for "1984 and earlier" but my motor is an '86. Had to use scissors to get the cap off.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 13, 2017)

I may need a simple hand drawing to hook up the ignition push button and the kill switch and I'm willing to someone pay for it. It has a 7-wire cable that went to the remote so I'm guessing a couple of those wont be used. I found this list of wire colors but my brain needs a picture.

Black = ground
Red = battery positive
Green = tachometer signal
Blue = choke
White = kill circuit
Pink = warning ground
Brown = power to starter motor relay/solenoid


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 13, 2017)

You won't use blue, green, nor pink for what you are going to do. Unless you hook up a buzzer.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 18, 2017)

All dressed up.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 18, 2017)

Does this look correct. It shows a red from the battery to the start button then going to the starter. The stop button shows a white and a black. You can enlarge the pic. It looks like the kill switch is normally open.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 18, 2017)

OK, that diagram is using a manual starter button with no starter solenoid. I am pretty sure the wires you have that were used in the remote harness are not large enough for that. You have two choices. Mount a solenoid under the cowl if there isn't one there or run larger wires and use the old push push button starter switch. 

Using the smaller wires with a solenoid and a light duty switch would be my preference but that is entirely up to you.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 18, 2017)

Hmm. This pic is from marineengine which looks like might have a solenoid. The Seloc manual 1400 the schematic is from is generic to a lot of Mariners which makes it hard to figure out.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 18, 2017)

21 does look like a solenoid mounted on the starter. Looks like you are in business. You just have to make sure that there is a large + wire to the corresponding post on the solenoid.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 18, 2017)

Before I trim back any wires what if I touch them together as they are now to test for start and stop. Any chance I could ruin anything.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 18, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Before I trim back any wires what if I touch them together as they are now to test for start and stop. Any chance I could ruin anything.


 I wouldn't try that. Use a test light or multi-meter. And to answer your question, yes, you could mess up something.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah better safe than sorry. I was thinking of using the color codes above.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 19, 2017)

Where were you guys at that like these motors when I was selling one. I sold a tiller one almost identical to this just painted camo with a old crap fiberglass hull and trailer for 600 lol. It was a buddies motor to start with he converted it to a tiller I'll try and see if I can get him on here to help you out with the wiring.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 19, 2017)

This is a link to a topic on the marineengine forum that my buddy said he used to help him wire up his tiller handle. I know we aren't suppose to link other forums, but I figured this would help the op out and would be allowed.

https://www.marineengine.com/boat-forum/showthread.php?399601-1982-mariner-yamaha-40-hp-key-switch-wiring


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 19, 2017)

I searched high and low for that paint when I restored my motor - did you order it directly from Mercury?


----------



## water bouy (Oct 19, 2017)

I think I bought the paint from iboats but if you google that number lots of places sell it. 

Today I called Yamaha and talked to a tech who looked up service manuals from '86 and he couldn't find anything about the tiller motors they made back then.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 23, 2017)

A mechanic in town was nice enough to come by on his day off and hook it up this morning. The compression was close to 150 psi on both cylinders cold start which he said was pretty good.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 23, 2017)

Pretty good? If you were pull starting it at 150 you wouldn't be happy with that, sounds like it had little use.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 23, 2017)

Good to hear. That was my thought when I saw the sellers pics, that his dad, the original owner, had babied it or rarely used it.

It'll be awhile before I get it on the water and I wonder how much the trim tab will help with the torque. Funny that my 1985 30 Mariner has no tab or my 1984 35 Evinrude. I remember from back in the day those are a struggle to steer.


----------

